# Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 - The best photo editor?



## TheInformer (Apr 8, 2012)

So has anyone got the new lightroom 4? I am so happy with my 3.6 and I do not know if it is worth upgrading or not. I never really got a chance to try out the Beta. 

I have read many posts and threads and articles that are saying it is beyond amazing for simple photo editing and even advanced editing. 

Has anyone made the upgrade from 3.6? Was it worth it?

Im looking at getting it here: *Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 [Download]* http://www.amazon.com/mn/search/?_e...eld-keywords=lightroom 4&url=search-alias=aps


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 8, 2012)

LR 4 has had some noticeable speed issues - Adobe Forums: Lightroom 4 is slow  which Adobe attempted to fix through the issue of LR 4.1 Conditional Release (CR).  Other known issues with LR 4 are covered here - Lightroom 4 Hot Issues « Lightroom Journal .  I have been using LR 4.0 (original issue) and have yet to upgrade to LR 4.1.  I am inclined to wait until it is past the Conditional Release stage, but then I am just an amateur and my livelihood does not depend on LR 4 functioning all that well.  If I were you, knowing what I know now, I might hold off upgrading from LR 3.6 until  issue 4.1 is beyond the CR stage, although you can download and try it for free for 30 days.  I would start with the original and then upgrade to the 4.1 CR, but I would make a copy of my catalog before converting it to LR 4, so you can go back if you want to.  I do like the new 2012 processes and the softproofing looks like it will be a valuable addition, but I haven't tried it yet.  I do believe that it will be very much worth it, when they get the speed bugs and other problems worked out.  HTH.

________________
WesternGuy


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2012)

This is not a topic appropriate for the Beginner's forum, per the Beginner's forum description.

It has been moved to a more appropriate forum section - *Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery*


----------



## bhop (Apr 8, 2012)

I wouldn't call Lightroom an 'advanced editor' at all.. sure you can do a lot with it, but it's still got limitations.  I use it more for bulk work.. say, when i'm shooting an event and have a lot of photos.  It's much easier to edit (basic stuff like color, cropping, sharpness, etc.) a lot of pics in LR than it would be to do each individually in PS.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2012)

LR is not an editing program, rather it is a processing program.  

Photoshop is an editing program that incoporates processing capabilities into it at a much greater price.  Do you need editing or just photo processing and cataloging?


----------



## Buckster (Apr 8, 2012)

I like and use LR mostly for its library/cataloging, RAW conversion/global adjustments, and print package making.

Upgraded to V.4 as soon as it was available after beta, mostly because I like to keep up to date with my Adobe software, and haven't had any speed issues with it that I've noticed.  I like the new layout, and I'll take Adobe and the many reviewers word for it that the control has been improved in several areas, including highlight and shadow recovery, clarity with reduced halos, etc.  Haven't tried the new book module yet, but looking forward to having a go with it soon.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 9, 2012)

I upgraded from 3 to 4 and I love it.  There are some minor changes and some pretty big changes.  The internet is full of articles and videos, that outline the differences.  
What's New in Lightroom 4 Overview

Lightroom (in general) is more designed for total workflow, than it is for specific image manipulation, but I think it will do most of what most photographers will want.  I wouldn't call it a 'simple' editor though.  The controls (can be) fairly simple, but the technology behind them, is top notch.  When LR4 first came out, experts were saying that it was the best/most advanced photography software to have ever been released.  (CS 6 will likely include much of the same technology).

Also, don't forget that the price of LR4 has dropped quite a bit.  So the upgrade from 3 to 4 will only cost you $79.  Worth it, IMO.


----------

